# D&G 2011 Spring-Summer x 34



## Q (17 Nov. 2010)

​

thx Tathagata


----------



## Stefan102 (17 Nov. 2010)

Die könnten ja mal wenigstens süß lächeln, oder 
Tolle Bilder - Danke Dir Q - da wird der Frühling ja schön "buntig"


----------



## Weltenbummler (18 Nov. 2010)

Echt super sexy die Models.


----------

